# feed old honey?



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

We have three barrows that are going to freezer camp in two weeks. While cleaning out the processing area we found six quarts of old honey. Some has comb and some doesn't. We have no idea how old it is. Would this be ok to feed to the pigs a little bit at the time or is it risky?
Obviously we don't have to feed it but would like to get a little use out of it. Any ideas besides pig feed? 
Thanks.


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

PS I googled "feed honey to pigs" and all I got was stuff about Honey Boo Boo. True story.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, we have fed old honey to pigs. It never goes 'bad' although it may crystalize which some people are put off by. Still good food. See:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2008/02/04/honey-biscuits/


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Highlands. Dad thought about it and figures its about 22-23 years old. Still okay?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I've personally eaten honey that was 15 or so years old. Tasted fine. Maple syrup that was even older which was also fine. Honey is a very concentrated sugar that stores very well.

Just out of curiosity I googled and found this:

http://www.honey.com/search/results/34b7d8a947a22495a5b4b78a71436870/



> SHELF-LIFE AND STABILITY
> Honey stored in sealed containers can remain stable for decades and even centuries! However, honey is susceptible to physical and chemical changes during storage; it tends to darken and lose its aroma and flavor.


Sounds like it is safe. If you want to be sure you could setup a guinea pig and find out the LD50.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Send me the honey. I will test it and get back to you! I'll need to make some biscuits!  :grin:


SPIKE


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

[quote="SPIKE";6472392]Send me the honey. I will test it and get back to you! I'll need to make some biscuits!  :grin:


SPIKE[/quote]

You're the man. Selfless to the end!!

I put syrup or honey on my sausage, I see no reason not to put it in a hog.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Honey never goes bad. If it crystallizes you just heat it to melt it back to liquid. I wouldn't waste it on pigs.


----------

